# Platy Fry In breeding net PLEASE HELP



## ilovemyplaties (May 3, 2012)

My platy gave birth to about 23 fry three weeks ago. They are in a breeding net inside my ten gallon tank (with my other fish, and where they were born). I am keeping them in the breeding net until my new tank is fully cycled. Anyways, the baby net they are staying in is getting pretty dirty. There is little fry poop building up on the bottom of the net, as well as a lot of algae growing on the sides of the net. Does anyone have any tips on how to clean the baby net?? Scooping the poop isnt very effective because it scares the fry too much. Please help! I dont want them living in filth!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Try a toothbrush on the sides.


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

put them in a bowl or cup or something just while u clean it if its so bad u ned to take it out, they not gonna get scared to death. use a turkey baster to get the fry out or use that to suck up the poop if u dont wanna get them out


----------



## ilovemyplaties (May 3, 2012)

thank you guys!


----------

